# Greek Orthodox Liturgy & Vespers - parallel Greek & English texts



## άρτος

I am trying to find parallel Greek and English texts of the Orthodox Liturgy and Vespers.

I'm based in the UK and have searched online as well as contacted the Greek Orthodox diocese in London, but  so far with no success.


----------



## sotos

Online? I don't know. I have (or had) at home a booklet with the liturgy in english and greek.


----------



## άρτος

Booklet form would be perfect. Where did you get yours from?


----------



## sotos

First I have to look at home to find it. Actually I found it in a recycling bin


----------



## άρτος

sotos said:


> First I have to look at home to find it. Actually I found it in a recycling bin



Did you manage to find out where it's from? Thanks.


----------



## Acestor

Have a look at these pages. At the top you can choose between Greek and English.

The Divine Liturgy of Saint John Chrysostom - Liturgical Texts of the Orthodox Church - Greek Orthodox Archdiocese of America


----------



## sotos

Sorry, I didnt manage to find it yet. I will continue searching. The link given above by Acestor is a good translation in english, but  you have to parallelize it with the greek text. This is not difficult. Someone must point to you the first words of the greek lines. If administrators permit, we could do it here, little by little.


----------



## άρτος

sotos said:


> Sorry, I didnt manage to find it yet. I will continue searching. The link given above by Acestor is a good translation in english, but  you have to parallelize it with the greek text. This is not difficult. Someone must point to you the first words of the greek lines. If administrators permit, we could do it here, little by little.



Managed to get hold of a copy of the Divine Liturgy in parallel Greek and English texts published by the Greek Orthodox Archdiocese of Thyateira and Great Britain - in a handy paperback format.


----------

